# Amazon dropped block midway through



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

So my husband started doing flex, and on his third shift (tonight) amazon kicked him off of it i guess, or the app glitched or something. Happen to anyone else before? He hit ive arrived at start time, the app prompted him to wait at location. He had no orders so he restarted phone just to make sure it wasnt the phone, app asked him if he wanted to continue waiting, he said yes (ive never seen that feature yet). He started driving around the area out of boredom. Then an hour later the app logged him out, and when he logged back in no more block, but it was in his calendar as though he missed the block completely. HW shift. 

Im confused about this one. He no longer wants to do flex bc he just got jacked 3 hours of his time, and i dont really blame him, but i wondered if anyone else had it resolved with amazon. He already emailed them. I have never had the app ask me if i wanted to continue waiting before though, so i dont know what that is about.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

wait means wait. they are litterally paying you to sit on your ass and WAIT. why dont people understand that? he is more then likely going to get deactivated for not WAITING.


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

Lol. He just drove in a one block radius both north and south of the intersection, so i dont think that is an issue. It says wait in the area, so i see no problem with driving around "the area", _waiting, _something i have been doing for a long time and i have yet to be deactivated... i also live a mile or two away from one waiting station, so i just check in at home and wait for the first order and have not had one problem.

Anywho, the block just showed up in his earnings within the last half hour, which wasn't listed earlier. So all is good again maybe?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Happens to me all of the time. The warehouse folks have to manually sign you in.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

impoorlikeyou said:


> wait means wait. they are litterally paying you to sit on your ass and WAIT. why dont people understand that? he is more then likely going to get deactivated for not WAITING.


You don't get paid for time with Amazon flex.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> You don't get paid for time with Amazon flex.


And what do you think you get paid for?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPasco said:


> And what do you think you get paid for?


If your wasting time waiting.... your wasting your time... duh if its 4 hours for 50 bucks and his troubleshooting takes 2 hours he just spend 6 hours for the same pay!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I believe they are talking about restaurant deliveries (go to location and wait, may or may not get an order) vs. flex/logistics/prime.

g


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> If your wasting time waiting.... your wasting your time... duh if its 4 hours for 50 bucks and his troubleshooting takes 2 hours he just spend 6 hours for the same pay!


amazon pays people to sit and play gameboy but for some reason some people think its ok to leave the waiting spot or drive around because they are "bored" witch is against the rules if amazon wants you parked waiting next to mcdonalds and they are paying you for the next 2 hours to park there you better be parked there cuz if your not they will know. im pretty sure everyone allready knows that amazons tracks every single mile while your are logged into the app.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

gaj said:


> I believe they are talking about restaurant deliveries (go to location and wait, may or may not get an order) vs. flex/logistics/prime.
> 
> g


Right she said hw=hot wheels


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> You don't get paid for time with Amazon flex.





UberPasco said:


> And what do you think you get paid for?





Nick781 said:


> If your wasting time waiting.... your wasting your time... duh if its 4 hours for 50 bucks and his troubleshooting takes 2 hours he just spend 6 hours for the same pay!


Let me guess...you are a brain surgeon between gigs?


----------

